# Alpine Wethers for sale



## ellisannie (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, I live in Northwest Montana, 90 miles NW of Missoula. I've got 8 horned wethers who were born in June of 2013 for sale. They are friendly and good looking fellas. My wethers reach 200 lbs. plus at 2 years old. They are priced at $125.00 each. I also have 2 four month old wethers for sale. They have horns, friendly and priced at $50.00 each. All the goats are CL and CAE free. I've sold lots of wethers to pack folks over the years. More info and lots of pics available.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, pics please! I'm putting together a pack string for future use. Would like to see what you have.


----------



## ellisannie (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## ellisannie (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, Sent some pics on and I think I missed one or two of the wethers for sale. I, also, have 2 four month old wethers for sale. They have horns and are $50.00 each. I'm selling one year old doelings too. The doelings are priced at $175.00 each. Let me know if you need more info and also, more pics. Thanks, Annie.


----------

